
Database of YC Application Resources from Alumni and Partners - nevin
http://applytoyc.com
======
nevin
Almost every founder goes through a very similar process as they apply to yc.
They research YC alumni, read sample applications by companies in the same
space, and read about the application process as a whole. In order to do this,
founders have to do a lot of searching on google. We did that as we applied to
YC and created this website to help other founders save some time.

We created a database of YC resources written mainly by YC alumni. We would
love to hear your thoughts and adapt the website to help everyone applying to
YC.

